# Video of UP 844



## stntylr (Apr 25, 2010)

Here's a site my dad sent me with video of UP 844 in the Houston area during it's recent tour.

UP 844

If you go to the second page there is more video.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Apr 26, 2010)

SWEET, especially high-steppin' at speed near Placedo, TX.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Apr 26, 2010)

stntylr said:


> Here's a site my dad sent me with video of UP 844 in the Houston area during it's recent tour.
> 
> UP 844
> 
> If you go to the second page there is more video.


Thanks Stan, wish UP would have run it thgrough here on the way home! Im always ready to see/ride a steamer with old cars,  cant wait for the Hill Country Flyer to get their steamer back, supposed to be this fall! Wonder if it will as crowded as the RedLine the first day when we rode?


----------



## amtrakwolverine (May 3, 2010)

sense i cannot find the vidoe anywhere on your website nor a 2nd page heres a youtube video of it going 70+


----------



## Bob Dylan (May 3, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> sense i cannot find the vidoe anywhere on your website nor a 2nd page heres a youtube video of it going 70+


Thanks wolverine! Always great to see a steamer with old cars running @ speed!    (Wish it would have come through Austin on it's Texas journey!)


----------

